

Next Steps in Seeking a New or Expanded Applied Science Campus in NYC - mikebloomberg
http://mikebloomberg.com/index.cfm?objectid=5B67144F-C29C-7CA2-FE44A9720CD645E8

======
taylorbuley
Hi "mike" welcome to the party -- I think your staff will find HN full of
ideas, and not just a place to spread your own.

